# Going to migrate very soon...



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 29, 2016)

Standby. I'm about to migrate the board. It will be down for a few hours during the migration. Please be patient.


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 29, 2016)

Exciting!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 29, 2016)




----------



## Edward (Jan 27, 2017)

I have been having problems with the quote function in Firefox the last few days. I assume it is one of my settings, so I'll go back to Brave (which seems to be working fine) while I try to sort it out, but just a heads up to management if others start having issues.


----------

